# How to convert UTStarcom WA3002G4 into a hub for a home LAN?



## confupavan (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,
Following are my components at hand.
1. My super awesome desktop with the regular gigabit, on board lan card (on Win7).
2. A laptop, with wireless connectivity (again on Win7).
3. A modem, UTStarcom WA3002G4 with an internet connection from BSNL.
The modem is a wireless modem.

Now for my question.

I want to be able to connect the laptop and the desktop in a single LAN connection, so that 

i)I may play NFS Most Wanted on both the laptop and desktop through the LAN play.

ii) I may share files and folders, fast and without any hassles.

*though mostly only the first

So, this being my completely descriptive question, I request help from all quarters. Any kind would be greatly, exceptionally, and exceedingly appreciated (nothing more I can do sitting in front of a comp  ).

Kindly request you to give detailed steps, so as to help the noobs as well. :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You _wire _connect your computer with the Modem/Wireless Router. You run the install CD provided by your ISP to setup your modem with the ISP and get an internet connection. You now set a pass phrase for the Wireless connection. 
Now you should be able to have Wireless connection to the laptop, or you can use the Wired connection as well. 
Go to *Control Panel/Network and Sharing.* Choose *Homegroup and Sharing *options, choose what you want to share, you are done.


----------

